# Would you take a 14 month old to Wembley??



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

I've got a dilemma 

Our football club have got through to the Football League Trophy Final which is at Wembley on the 30th March...which just happens to be my birthday.  My 40th birthday  

Any other day DH would have gone on his own but he's said he won't go if I can't (because of Ben) but that makes me feel awful, he's a Season Ticket Holder and goes to every home game and I know he would LOVE to go, but he won't without me (bless him)

I've e-mailed Wembley and asked if there's any way at all we could take Ben in his buggy and maybe sit in the disabled area (it won't be a sell out, no way)

If not, I was thinking of maybe taking his portable high chair and strapping it to a seat?? (believe it or not we'd have to pay for a ticket for him so he would have a seat allocated to him) There's no way in a million years he would sit on our knees for the best part of 2 hours!

What do you think??  On the one hand I'm really chuffed that DH is prepared to put me before Wembley but on the other hand I feel really guilty that I'm depriving him!!

Before anyone suggests it, we're not prepared to leave him with anyone, it's too long a day, we'd be gone all day.  I've only ever left him when he's been asleep before and I would just worry about him all day.

The only other thing we could consider is what are the shops like around Wembley?  I'm not sure I'd dare trek into the City Centre on my own with Ben, I'm hopeless as it is with tubes/buses etc, never mind with a baby.  But if there are plenty of places within walking distance of Wembley I wouldn't mind going shopping for an hour or 2 while DH is at the match??

(PS the older 2 are going with their dad, I couldn't say no!)

Thanks in advance


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

When I went to Wembley to watch american football there were some people with buggies outside, but I think they were sligtly older. Didn't see them seated so not sure where they were allocated seats. 
Just looked at the Wembley site and you are not allowed buggies in the stadium itself 
http://www.wembleystadium.com/events/youngvisitors/

From what I can remember there isn't a huge shopping centre round the stadium, but there is a big Asda or Tesco's and a retail park further down the road

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Loubie

I say take him!   Our little chap has been going to footy with dh since the first sat he arrived. He loves it  and seeing as there will be both of you there to help out I would definately chance it and go! 

x


----------



## Fluffs (Aug 31, 2004)

How about a baby back pack - would you be allowed to take one of those in?  It would stop him running off and causing mischief!!


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Shellebelle - I saw the info re not being allowed to take a buggy in, but have e-mailed (and begged!) to see if we could sit in the disabled area with his buggy (no different to taking a wheelchair and it's not as if it will be a sell out as it's Grimsby v MK Dons, not a Premiership game!  Fingers crossed they'll take pity on us and sort something out!

Suzie - Ben went to a Grimsby match when he was 5 weeks old but we sat inside in one of the boxes (they let me swap my season ticket!) How old was your LO when he first went?

Fluffs - the only problem with a back pack is you can't sit down with them and football's not like it used to be, you have to stay mainly seated now (except when there's some excitement and everyone stands up!)

I really really want to go, for me as much as for DH - I had a season ticket too but stopped going when Ben was bornm went to my last match on New Year's Day and he was born on the 11th Jan....apart from the game where we sat inside 

Thanks everyone x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Loubie we was 23 months a little bigger than your LO but i have taken my nephews at Benjamin's age 

x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

I'd take him. There are always babies and toddlers at Ipswich matches, and Wembley is a special occasion that shouldn't be missed. 

I'm impressed at your dh saying he wouldn't go without you. Mine would probably regret that I couldn't go too but it wouldn't stop him for a second.


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

FYI theres no shops as such at wembley itself (unless they've stuck some in v recently) but you've got Brent Cross (huge shopping centre) which is in the big retail park Shellebelle mentioned and is where the tescos is... But this is about a 10 min drive away from the stadium

There's also an Asda down the road too.  I've never walked it from Wembley to Asda but I would say it must be a good half an hour walk.  

But I think you should take little legs, it'd be a shame to miss it!
xxx


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

I took Mollie when she was about 9 months old to a football match - but got told half way through that she wasn't allowed in the stadium because she was too young! Even though they had sold us a ticket and let us in the main gate..... 

however, i wouldn't take her now at 15 months because she is just too mobile - she would be a nightmare.  If you think he will sit happily then i say go for it, if you are allowed to take him, but if you are going to spend the whole time running around then probably not!

There is NOTHING around wembley that is easy to get to.


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Thanks everyone, I'm definitely warming to the idea!!  I'm thinking of taking him to a home game before the big day to see how he copes with the crowds/noise etc but the next daytime one is Easter Monday....

I'll have a good chat with DH later, I'm sure he'll be delighted!!

PS Cath - it's only cos it's my 40th...any other birthday and he'd be gone like a shot!!


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Sally, I did look on the Wembley website but there was no mention of a minimum age...and there's lots of info re baby changing facilities etc so I would be surprised if they said no babies are allowed...

I'm not sure whether he would sit still, but to be honest if I have to go take him for a walk every now and then I don't mind - it's a small sacrifice it it means we can be there


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

*Loubie* said:


> Thanks everyone, I'm definitely warming to the idea!! I'm thinking of taking him to a home game before the big day to see how he copes with the crowds/noise etc but the next daytime one is Easter Monday....


That would be my biggest concern TBH. If he is ok at a local match though, I don't see why not. If you go but not the match there's always Ikea up the road which is a good 2 hours to get around! Or, you could arrange to meet up with an FF buddy while down here? 

C~x


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Caz said:


> If you go but not the match there's always Ikea up the road which is a good 2 hours to get around! Or, you could arrange to meet up with an FF buddy while down here?
> 
> C~x


Don't you _like_ Loubie Caz? Blimey, I'd rather be at Wembley with a full capacity crowd than brave Ikea with a 14month old! Specially Ikea at Brent Cross! It's just like a rugby scrum. But with more violence!


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Nixf01 said:


> Caz said:
> 
> 
> > If you go but not the match there's always Ikea up the road which is a good 2 hours to get around! Or, you could arrange to meet up with an FF buddy while down here?
> ...


I agree!!! we spent half of Fri night and Sat night there and my god some people get sooooooo irate about flat pack furniture


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Nixf01 said:


> Caz said:
> 
> 
> > If you go but not the match there's always Ikea up the road which is a good 2 hours to get around! Or, you could arrange to meet up with an FF buddy while down here?
> ...


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Thanks everyone for your input...after all that we've decided we're going to stay at home and watch it on Sky!  DH assures me that I don't need to feel guilty about depriving him and that if he really wanted to go he wouldn't have said he would stay with me birthday or no birthday!


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Hope you have a lovely time watching the footie (even if it is on TV). Hope you have a lovely birthday too    

I should think you would be able to take a pram to Wembly. When DS was 9 months old, I took him to Twickenham to watch DH play rugby. We sat in the disabled seats and had a lovely time.


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Tina - I had a reply from Wembley re the e-mail I sent them asking if we could sit in the disabled area so we could take his pushchair and it was the most unhelpful e-mail I've ever received!!

Here's what they put....

_Dear Mrs Lewis,

Thank you for your email.

Thank you for your email.

All Visitors under the age of 16 must also have a valid Event Ticket in order to be allowed entry.

Please go to the following link to find out more information on our Young Visitors.

http://www.wembleystadium.com/events/youngvisitors/

Please be advised that it is the Event Owner who manages the sale and distribution of Event Tickets.

Wembley Stadium advises that all Visitors must have a valid Event ticket. But the Event Owner would have the ability to decide any concessions that they would offer e.g. reduced price for Young Visitors.

In regards to your query please also note that unfortunately safety regulations do not permit entry for pushchairs into the Bowl area. However we will be able to store your pushchair at an Information Desk during the course of the Event and you will be able to pick it up upon exit of the Stadium.

Regards

Customer Service Team

Wembley National Stadium Ltd 
Wembley 
HA9 0WS

For correspondence: 
Wembley Stadium 
PO Box 1966 
London 
SW1P 9EQ _

Not once in my e-mail to them did I mention whether or not I would have to buy a ticket for Ben!!


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

That is a very automated response, with exact quotes from the website if I am not mistaken  
In my prev job we replied with standard responses but fiddled with them slightly to make it revelant


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Jeez, I can't believe they make you pay for a baby!


----------

